# Verge Sport apparel sizing



## tinball (Sep 24, 2014)

Can someone familiar with their current line up please give me some sizing comparisons on their jerseys. 

Verge Sport fit is saying I need a XL (39-41" chest) on their fitted strike jersey and Large (32.5-34") as indicated in the AERO cut section as the only one listing any bib shorts. 

Since I'm looking at a made to order November Bicycles kit, I wanted second opinions on the fit since I likely won't be able to return it.

For reference:

my sizing info:
height: 5'10" (~178cm)
weight: 168lbs (~76kg)
waist: 33" (~83.8cm)
inseam: 31" (~78.7cm)
chest: 40.5" (~102.9cm)

Normally, I prefer form-fitted or race-fit over baggy ones. Even though I still have a bit of pudge around the waist. I normally fit medium bibs in most manufacturers like Louis Garneau, Pearl Izumi, Craft, and Giordana. I barely fit medium in Castelli and Cannondale and probably could use large. 

In fitted jerseys, I fit large in brands like Pearl Izumi and Gore Bike Wear. I fit XL in Castelli, Giordana, Santini, and LouisGarneau.


----------

